# Little Nixie



## FireAsh (Jul 29, 2011)

This is Nixie, she was found on the road, in the middle of a snow storm, almost froze to death. She was taken to the humane society and they used 16 warming blankets to "unthaw" her. We figure she might be about 6 weeks old. We are adopting her and bringing her home in a couple of days.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

What a cuite! :love2


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww what a sweet face! It is great you are adopting her after what she went through! Poor baby!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

If that's not the cutest little face I've seen, I don't know what is. She's adorable. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a sweetie. Poor little thing, I'm glad she's getting a loving forever home.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She's beautiful, what a poor little one to go through so much.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm a sucker for a tuxedo. She's gonna be a beauty.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw she's cute! I love her mittens n socks!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Such a cutie. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

She's so little and precious. I'm so glad you saved her!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats on the adoption!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

She is absolutelly wonderfull!:love2

Congratulations to the adoption! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

What a sweetheart - thank you for opening your heart to her and saving her. I hope you bring each other much joy!


----------

